# Pair of Harman Kardon TC300 amplifiers



## maxxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Pair of Harman Kardon TC300 amplifiers (Milbert Brax Sinfoni HSS Fidelity) | eBay


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful amps..I never could afford one of those


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

those are in great shape too


----------

